# You cleaning crazies...



## Mike 325xi (Dec 19, 2001)

alee said:


> *
> 
> I took the pedal off because it was confusing my feet.
> 
> -Al *


I'm not surprised...with the Grandpa PDC you should have an automatic!


----------



## rost12 (Dec 22, 2001)

Thanks again johnlew 
Now I got no excuses


----------



## alee (Dec 19, 2001)

Mike 325xi said:


> *
> I'm not surprised...with the Grandpa PDC you should have an automatic!    *


Asians can't drive anyway... I'm doing everyone a favor. 

-Al


----------



## ALEX325i (Dec 19, 2001)

rost12 said:


> *Thanks again johnlew
> Now I got no excuses  *


Yup. You have no excuses now. You can buy Meguiar's stuff at www.meguiars.com or at any Discount Autoparts store...


----------



## Mike 325xi (Dec 19, 2001)

alee said:


> *
> 
> Asians can't drive anyway... I'm doing everyone a favor.
> 
> -Al *


Maybe you should have PDC installed on all four sides of your car?


----------



## ALEX325i (Dec 19, 2001)

Mike 325xi said:


> *
> 
> Maybe you should have PDC installed on all four sides of your car?  *


LOL!


----------



## alee (Dec 19, 2001)

Mike 325xi said:


> *
> Maybe you should have PDC installed on all four sides of your car?  *


With these little slits I have for eyes, it wouldn't be such a bad idea. 

-Al


----------



## rost12 (Dec 22, 2001)

Alee - you're a hell of a self-critical guy


----------



## johnlew (Dec 25, 2001)

Mike 325xi said:


> *
> 
> I'm not surprised...with the Grandpa PDC you should have an automatic!    *


Hey Mike...watchit....

I may be older than you but I'm no grandpa...I love my PDC. Great for parking, stopped me from running over my son's skateboard, let me know my dog ran behind my car as I was going into the garage and my car is always perfectly parked in the garage both at work and home (I back in). Don't knock it till ya tried it 

P.S. Because I shifted to Neutral (disengaging PDC) while backing up in an unfamiliar driveway I ended up with this...










However, I now look like this...










Just waxed the repair job today...

Alee, I got carried away and did the whole car. 1/2 hour with BLITZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZ!


----------



## Mike 325xi (Dec 19, 2001)

alee said:


> *
> 
> With these little slits I have for eyes, it wouldn't be such a bad idea.
> 
> -Al *


LOL!!

But you guys are really good at math...and laundry 

And I don't even want to get into the Kung Fu thing


----------



## alee (Dec 19, 2001)

rost12 said:


> *Alee - you're a hell of a self-critical guy  *


Asian jokes... I've heard them all. These days, I find it awfully funny how many of them are true. 

-Al


----------



## alee (Dec 19, 2001)

Mike 325xi said:


> *
> And I don't even want to get into the Kung Fu thing  *


Is it time for my kung fu grip again?


----------



## Mike 325xi (Dec 19, 2001)

alee said:


> *
> 
> Asian jokes... I've heard them all. These days, I find it awfully funny how many of them are true.
> 
> -Al *


I hope everyone else realizes that Al and I make jokes at each other's expense all of the time...

Hopefully no one takes it seriously or is offended by any of it...


----------



## Mike 325xi (Dec 19, 2001)

alee said:


> *
> 
> Is it time for my kung fu grip again?  *


If you keep using that Kung Fu grip you are going to go blind


----------



## alee (Dec 19, 2001)

Mike 325xi said:


> *
> If you keep using that Kung Fu grip you are going to go blind  *


Lucky for us, we can't get hairy palms. It's hard enough to sprout a chest hair. 

-Al


----------



## Mike 325xi (Dec 19, 2001)

johnlew said:


> *
> 
> Hey Mike...watchit....
> 
> ...


That repair looks great...you can't see it at all.

I'm one of the "old guys" of the board...you may not be older than me


----------



## Mike 325xi (Dec 19, 2001)

alee said:


> *
> 
> Lucky for us, we can't get hairy palms. It's hard enough to sprout a chest hair.
> 
> -Al *


But damn you guys have a lot of hair on your heads!! No wonder the rest of your bodies are like 11 year olds!!


----------



## johnlew (Dec 25, 2001)

Mike 325xi said:


> *
> 
> That repair looks great...you can't see it at all.
> 
> I'm one of the "old guys" of the board...you may not be older than me  *


Well, your birthdate is N/A on the profile. Mine's 1953...when's your's?


----------



## Mike 325xi (Dec 19, 2001)

johnlew said:


> *
> 
> Well, your birthdate is N/A on the profile. Mine's 1953...when's your's? *


Damn!!! You are old!! j/k  Mine is 1961...hit the big 40 a few months ago


----------



## alee (Dec 19, 2001)

johnlew said:


> *
> Well, your birthdate is N/A on the profile. Mine's 1953...when's your's? *


Rumor has it Mike was around before punch cards.


----------

